# Hat knitted from my hand spun



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Note, my design no pattern available.

The yarn was spun on my first wheel (babe fiberbuster) in 2016.
2-ply, one ply white, the other ply green and white marled.
Worsted to heavy weight
The fiber:
-Green, Knitpicks, Wool of the Andes fiber
-White, A Romney/Blackfoot blend bought on ebay
First pic stretched to show the cables


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

wordancer said:


> Note, my design no pattern available.
> 
> The yarn was spun on my first wheel (babe fiberbuster) in 2016.
> 2-ply, one ply white, the other ply green and white marled.
> ...


Nice love the yarn well done


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Lovely spinning and a nice hat you made from it.


----------



## Neophyte (9 mo ago)

Love it and love the detail you've provided. I find it rather frustrating to look at pictures in the gallery and get no information, or am I missing something?


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Great job


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Oooo. Deliciously tactile looking!


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks lovely.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

A great use of the first yarn you spun.
It looks like a nice warm hat.


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

Lovely!


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Looks great! Love the colours, too.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

wordancer said:


> Note, my design no pattern available.
> 
> The yarn was spun on my first wheel (babe fiberbuster) in 2016.
> 2-ply, one ply white, the other ply green and white marled.
> ...


I always admire the work, especially when it is spun by hand and knitted into a lovely item. Love it!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice I like the pattern and love fat yarns. Thank you for sharing


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Great hat. Looks nice and warm.


----------

